# Choosing a new laptop



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all, hope this is the right sub to post this. I'm currently trying to find my girlfriend a laptop, and since I've only focused on gaming computers the past few years, I'm not really sure what a decent non-gaming focused laptop should have. It's mainly going to be for watching movies/skype/web browsing/e-mail and the occasional light gaming (dota/rocket league lowest settings). Any suggestions would be great!

*Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
* - < 500$

*Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?* - I've only had experience with ASUS and loved them, but am willing to go a different brand.

*Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?* - Just web browsing and movie watching

*Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?* - A tiny bit, stuff like rocket league and dota on the lowest settings.

*Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?* - No

*Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?* - No

*Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?* 256GB give or take. SSD would be nice, but this might not be possible with the budge.

*Operating System: Do you want Windows 7 or 8.1, or Linux compatibility?* - Windows 10

*Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?* - No

*Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?* - No

*Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?* - No, (although if it's on Amazon that would be nice)

*Location: What country do you live in?* - US


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Something like this will do:

Acer Laptop Aspire E 15 E5-575G-52RJ Intel Core i5 6200U (2.30 GHz) 8 GB Memory 1 TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce 940MX 15.6" Windows 10 Home - Newegg.com


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for the reply! I forgot to mention she wants a DVD drive for her movies. Is there anything similar with one? If it's possible to drop the 1 TB down to 500gb to keep the price the same. I'm having trouble finding an HDD less than a TB though.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why would you want a smaller hard drive?

Just pick up one of these:

ASUS ZenDrive Ultra-slim External DVD Drive Model SDRW-08U7M-U/BLK/G/AS-Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

How would this work for you:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=492238&CatId=4935


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm both good ideas. Thanks guys! She likes both, gonna let her decide from here. Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great let us know if you need more help or what you wind up doing.


----------

